# Surrey Golf Tour



## rikkitikk (Jan 16, 2013)

Just got an email from Golf Empire regarding the Golf Days Surrey Golf Tour for 2013. Did anyone do this last year and if so what is your thoughts about it as I am considering entering one or two?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2013)

Can you put up details. Very interested in this


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can you put up details. Very interested in this
		
Click to expand...

http://www.golfempire.co.uk/tours/surrey-golf-tour.htm


----------



## rikkitikk (Jan 16, 2013)

beaten to it!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for that. Going to enter some of these


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 16, 2013)

From the T&C
Handicap certificates are not necessary to play on the Golf Days UK Amateur Tours. The maximum handicap for men is 28 and 36 for women. You must declare your current handicap when entering and this will be your playing handicap for the whole tour. Each event is played off 3/4 of your full handicap allowance. Handicaps will be adjusted by us if a player returns a score of over 36 points. For each point over 36, you will get cut 0.5 strokes off your full handicap for the remainder of the tour. If a player has a club registered CONGU handicap which is cut during the year at a competition outside of the tour it is their responsibility to update Golf Days UK. Golf Days UK reserves the right to investigate handicaps if we deem a players handicap to be unfair and â€˜suspectâ€™. If a false handicap is proven to be given then Golf Days UK reserve the right to disqualify the player from the tour.

IMO these are perfect events for a non club member wanting to play some organised competitive golf on reasonable courses


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 16, 2013)

I've enter the midlands event at Hollinwell may do some more but this was a stand out event.


----------



## Rich2601 (Jan 16, 2013)

I was looking at this last night, looks good and I think they discount the price if you enter so many events


----------



## rikkitikk (Jan 16, 2013)

I am interested in this because i have wanted to have a go at a few open competitions but find that majority you have to be a low handicap player so completely the opposite for me. I have entered the London Scottish golf open as my first one. I think the SGT shall be the next open comps i enter.


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2013)

A tour that disappointingly misses the top 40 odd clubs in Surrey.


----------



## Rich2601 (Jan 16, 2013)

I can only assume this is done for economic reasons, but then you would've thought most clubs right now would offer a decent entry price so does seem a bit strange


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2013)

rikkitikk said:



			I am interested in this because i have wanted to have a go at a few open competitions but find that majority you have to be a low handicap player so completely the opposite for me. I have entered the London Scottish golf open as my first one. I think the SGT shall be the next open comps i enter.
		
Click to expand...

Wimbledon Common and London Scottish my old stomping ground. You got any info


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 16, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			From the T&C
Handicap certificates are not necessary to play on the Golf Days UK Amateur Tours. The maximum handicap for men is 28 and 36 for women. You must declare your current handicap when entering and this will be your playing handicap for the whole tour. Each event is played off 3/4 of your full handicap allowance. Handicaps will be adjusted by us if a player returns a score of over 36 points. For each point over 36, you will get cut 0.5 strokes off your full handicap for the remainder of the tour. If a player has a club registered CONGU handicap which is cut during the year at a competition outside of the tour it is their responsibility to update Golf Days UK. Golf Days UK reserves the right to investigate handicaps if we deem a players handicap to be unfair and â€˜suspectâ€™. If a false handicap is proven to be given then Golf Days UK reserve the right to disqualify the player from the tour.

IMO these are perfect events for a non club member wanting to play some organised competitive golf on reasonable courses
		
Click to expand...

If you don't mind playing against a load of bandits yeah


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 16, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			If you don't mind playing against a load of bandits yeah
		
Click to expand...

what possible relevance has that to "these are perfect events for a non club member wanting to play some organised competitive golf on reasonable courses" ?

and whilst it's not relevant, no self respecting 'bandit' is going to enter - there's nothing to win!


----------



## Fader (Jan 16, 2013)

I got that email last night, and even though i'm in Kent i'm going to to in for a couple so if anyone can recommend some courses to go play at I'll look at those events first.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 16, 2013)

Tempted.com


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 16, 2013)

Fader said:



			I got that email last night, and even though i'm in Kent i'm going to to in for a couple so if anyone can recommend some courses to go play at I'll look at those events first.
		
Click to expand...

gatton manor and pyrford, although the drift can play well if conditions are good (feb is obviously chancing it)


----------



## A1ex (Jan 17, 2013)

richart said:



			A tour that disappointingly misses the top 40 odd clubs in Surrey.
		
Click to expand...

What I thought!

Get ya money out and enter the European Amateur Tour (Formerly Volvo Amateur)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 17, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			and whilst it's not relevant, no self respecting 'bandit' is going to enter - there's nothing to win!
		
Click to expand...

Apart from 1st, 2nd and 3rd prizes at each event plus a pair of loudmouth trousers worth Â£75 for the winner of each event and a set of custom fit irons for the tour winner. You're right though, it is good for non club members but I will be interested to see the winning scores at each event.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			If you don't mind playing against a load of bandits yeah
		
Click to expand...

This will bring 'em out of the woodwork. Will be interesting to see some of the scores posted.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 17, 2013)

Does look quite a good set of courses targeted at the competitive 'casual' golfer.

Adequate courses without being OTT expensive, as can certainly happen in Surrey!

3/4 handicap should cut some of the bandits out, but there's still potential. Could still be worth the effort if club based events aren't an option.


----------



## Sybez (Jan 17, 2013)

After each event your handicap is cut 0.5 for every point over 36points.....


----------



## scratch (Jan 17, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			and whilst it's not relevant, no self respecting 'bandit' is going to enter - there's nothing to win!
		
Click to expand...

sounds like the new trilby tour to me


----------



## OldMate (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm planning on entering the one at the drift to check it out and may play a few others after that.  A bit frustrating that these things are never on weekends but done to get access to the courses/ keep costs down I guess.


----------



## rikkitikk (Jan 17, 2013)

there may be a few bandits around but I am entering in for fun and to play at different courses at a price I can afford. Would like to play the european amateur tour but I could not afford to pay the fees for it.


----------



## jchubs (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi people!

My name is Ben Phillips and I am one of the directors at Golf Days UK â€“ we run the Surrey Tour as well as others (Norfolk, Essex and Black Cab).

Being an occasional user of this forum, I have seen the thread created about the tour and I more than happy to answer any of your questions you may have about the tour if you wantâ€¦

To clarify a couple of points from the thread so far:

Courses â€“ all though we would have liked to have used the top venues in Surrey, we aim to make the tour at an affordable price point for each player, if we started using the top courses, then entry fees would have been well over Â£100 per event and there are plenty of tours out there charging those sort of entry fees and we want out amateur tours to be open to all!

Prizes â€“ at each event there is a choice of prizes for first, second, third and two nearest the pins. Examples of prizes for first are things like decent standbags, shoes, clothing etc. Also new for this year is the Loudmouth sponsorship, so as someone has already stated, each event winner will also get a pair of LM trousers or shorts of their choice (trousers are Â£75 each!) The main aim of the tour is be crowned Surrey Champion and you will get a break to Stoke Park in Buckinghamshire! The person with the best five order of merit scores will top the end of season order of merit and will win a set of custom fit irons. The top fifteen in the leaderboard will then play a grand final at Kingswood and the winner of that event will be Surrey Tour Champion and will go to Stoke Park.

Handicaps â€“ Although we do not insist on h/cap certificates, the majority of the people who play on our tours are club members. As someone has already mentioned, all events are Â¾ handicap and we monitor h/caps from event to event. So anyone coming in with more than 36 points is cut 0.5 per point over 36, they will then play off this h/cap for the rest of the tour. This has not been an issue for us over the last two years and the highest winning score last year was a guy who got 41 points off his scratch handicap â€“ he then played off +2 for the rest of the tour and ended up in third place overall.

We have run two successful tours already and you can check these out on our website under Golf Days â€“ 2012 Norfolk Tour or 2012 Essex Tour, you will be able to see all the results, final leaderboard and videos of each event if you wish. The format was slightly different last year, with the tour being based on a stableford best five system and not OoM.

Please do post any questions and I will be more than happy to help!

Hopefully see some of you this year on the Surrey Tour!

Cheers, 

Ben


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2013)

Ben

sorry top take you straight off track but do you have plans for any tours anywhere else in the country, either for this year or future years?


----------



## jchubs (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Fundy, 

Indeed we do, 2014 should see another batch of new tours across the South...


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2013)

The more I think about this the more I fancy it.  

I'm guessing it just one find per  event ie 18 holes


----------



## jchubs (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep, 18 holes per event..
From April onwards events are all afternoon starts of around 13:00..

Any other questions, just post them up!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2013)

I like the fact its afternoon tee times during lighter hours, better speaks to the boss tomorrow .

If I'm entering I'd do the complete series


----------



## jchubs (Jan 17, 2013)

Just what we like to hear!


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 17, 2013)

jchubs said:



			Any other questions, just post them up!
		
Click to expand...

Ben

Could you please clarify the handicap T&C, quoted back in post #6

It starts by saying that your handicap when you enter will apply throughout, then seems to go on to suggest that it might not! Specificaly, what happens if a CONGU handicap is increased, or decreased, by the club/CONGU?  I get, and appreciate, your own control elements.
Cheers


----------



## jchubs (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Duncan,

If you are a member of a club and have a handicap cert then you will need to declare that when you enter. If your handicap changes throughout the year at your club, you will be required to tell us (up or down) we will use sites like how did I do to keep tabs on players throughout the year. If you don't have a handicap cert then your handicap at the start of the year will remain for the whole season unless we need to cut it due to scores of over 36!

I can assure anyone that the handicapping system is one of highest priorities for all our tours to make it fair for everyone...

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2013)

I would have like to enter some or quite a lot of the Midlands tour venues but the prices are quite high compared to what I could play them with my county card. Yes I know there is food available & prizes but take Kings Norton, I could play it for Â£22.50 so how can I justify Â£65.00?

I think its better value to play outside of your given area (like Surrey) and play some courses then that offer value for money whilst ticking another course off the played list.

As such I intend to invade Surrey


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 17, 2013)

jchubs said:



			Hi Duncan,

If you are a member of a club and have a handicap cert then you will need to declare that when you enter. If your handicap changes throughout the year at your club, you will be required to tell us (up or down) we will use sites like how did I do to keep tabs on players throughout the year. If you don't have a handicap cert then your handicap at the start of the year will remain for the whole season unless we need to cut it due to scores of over 36!

I can assure anyone that the handicapping system is one of highest priorities for all our tours to make it fair for everyone...

Hope that makes sense!
		
Click to expand...

almost!

CONGU - you play off your current playing handicap unless GDUK have implemented a reduction on the basis indicate
non CONGU - GDUK may implement reductions but it's not going up during the season

?

I may be able to get along to the Drift if you are interested in additional numbers for that event, but the rest are unlikely due to prior commitments.


----------



## jchubs (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Duncan, 

That is correct yes, so we allow the CONGU golfers to go up in handicap, but realistically, most people would only go up one shot in a year or so, which wouldn't make much difference in 3/4 handicap golf, in a lot of cases it won't affect it anyway...

You don't have to play all the tour events and if people can't make the required 5 to get to the grand final then playing the odd event here and there is a great way to play a new course and compete for some top prizes on the day! Everyone is welcome to play in any event and to play in as many as they want to...

Hopefully see you at the Drift!


----------



## jchubs (Jan 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			I think its better value to play outside of your given area (like Surrey) and play some courses then that offer value for money whilst ticking another course off the played list.

As such I intend to invade Surrey 

Click to expand...

We look forward to your invasion Fish!


----------



## Sybez (Jan 18, 2013)

Huum so no club handicap starts men on 28...........? 

Also, whens the closing date for the first event?


----------



## jchubs (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Sybez, 

Golfers will have a playing handicap and that is what they will submit to us. The majority of golfers are honest people and will tell us their playing handicap, whether that be for a society they play in or just their weekly game with mates. Most of the golfers who play on our tours are club members anyway, and out of the three tours we have run, each winner has been a club golfer with official handicap...

We realise that this may not be for everyone, but what I would say to that is trust in us to monitor the situation and we do have strict policies as stated above. We do run successful tours already on exactly the same format...

Tee time are issued three days before the event in the afternoon, so 12pm, three days before is the deadline!

Hopefully see you on the tour Sybez!

Please don't hesitate to post up anymore questions people...


----------



## Sybez (Jan 18, 2013)

So 5 events minimum to get on the scoreboard finale, does that include one or both majors?

How do you book more than one event online through here? http://www.golfdaysuk.co.uk/golf-days-uk-surrey-tour-2013


----------



## jchubs (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Sybez, 

The five events can include both majors, it's just the five you need to play in to be eligible for the grand final (if your five scores are good enough to make the top fifteen!)

The more events you play, the more chance you have of winning the order of merit or making the top fifteen.

You can enter per event online, so if you know which events you want to play in then you can enter each event individually. To pay for more than one event at a time, you would need to call us to pay over the phone with debit/credit card or you can pay by bank transfer if you wish.

We do have a deal for five events (excluding majors), where you can buy five for Â£170 or you can buy five for the full price of Â£180 and you will get one of the Nike Surrey Tour shirts (worth Â£30) and a Â£25 voucher to be used against any of our golf breaks on our website...

Cheers, 

Ben


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2013)

Just viewed The Drift and it looks very nice and not dissimilar to my own club with tree lined fairways but with a nice addition of some water.

I'm interested in playing this so does anyone want to hook up with me or if anyone has already booked can I join you?

Not bothered about the tee time as very easy journey for me down the M40/M25.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Just viewed The Drift and it looks very nice and not dissimilar to my own club with tree lined fairways but with a nice addition of some water.
		
Click to expand...

indeed Drift is an excellent test of golf, and despite pretty much all the holes being tree lined they managed to avoid them seeming to be similar. 

I'm considering it as I haven't played there for so long it would be nice to play it again - they also have an Open I might enter later in the year (seniors).


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			indeed Drift is an excellent test of golf, and despite pretty much all the holes being tree lined they managed to avoid them seeming to be similar. 

I'm considering it as I haven't played there for so long it would be nice to play it again - they also have an Open I might enter later in the year (seniors).
		
Click to expand...

Well its not that far away date wise so if your up for playing it then let me know if you have a place amongst your own group and I'll join you if that's OK.  

Not sure how quick it might fill it up, maybe people will hold off to see what the weather holds?


----------



## Fader (Jan 18, 2013)

As there is currently nothing for kent and most of the courses are no more that about 1hr-1.5hrs away, i'm going to sign up for 5 of them as can't make all the dates but will play the majors and a few others, be a good chance to meet some forumers


----------



## jchubs (Jan 18, 2013)

Fader said:



			As there is currently nothing for kent and most of the courses are no more that about 1hr-1.5hrs away, i'm going to sign up for 5 of them as can't make all the dates but will play the majors and a few others, be a good chance to meet some forumers
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to seeing you at some events Fader and Fish!


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Well its not that far away date wise so if your up for playing it then let me know if you have a place amongst your own group and I'll join you if that's OK.  

Not sure how quick it might fill it up, maybe people will hold off to see what the weather holds?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I understand - I won't have my own group 

but I agree about the weather!


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			I'm not sure I understand - I won't have my own group 

but I agree about the weather!
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't sure if you had a few friends you always played with, that's all.

Be good then if we get a 4ball (or more) put together for Drift.

Who's up for Drift then for starters?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 18, 2013)

rikkitikk said:



			I have entered the London Scottish golf open as my first one.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget your pillar box red shirt & sweater!


----------



## jchubs (Jan 20, 2013)

Following the interest from this thread,  we would like to run some sort of comp for gm forum people for the Surrey tour... we obviously don't want to break any rules, so who should we run this by does anyone know?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2013)

jchubs said:



			Following the interest from this thread,  we would like to run some sort of comp for gm forum people for the Surrey tour... we obviously don't want to break any rules, so who should we run this by does anyone know?
		
Click to expand...

Contact Mike Harris. Think its mike.harris@ipcmedia.com


----------



## jchubs (Jan 20, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 20, 2013)

Would I be right in saying that you need to do 5 rounds to qualify for the finial, and if you do more you choose your best five


----------



## OldMate (Jan 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			Wasn't sure if you had a few friends you always played with, that's all.

Be good then if we get a 4ball (or more) put together for Drift.

Who's up for Drift then for starters?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a maybe for the drift - will see if I can get the day off.  For those who have played the course, would a practice round there be much use (I've never seen the course)?  Was considering trying to get down there this weekend before 4 days of snow killed that idea.


----------



## Sybez (Jan 20, 2013)

5 the minimum I think, the more you play (well in) the higher your OoM points.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 20, 2013)

Sybez said:



			5 the minimum I think, the more you play (well in) the higher your OoM points.
		
Click to expand...

I read it the other way round - 5 is the maximum number of OOM scores that count towards the OOM.

No 1 on the OOM gets the clubs

Top 15 on the OOM get to the Grand FInal for that Tour

we do agree that you will have a better chance with 5 scores than less - and the distribution of points is focused that way (obviously)


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 20, 2013)

OldMate said:



			I'm a maybe for the drift - will see if I can get the day off.  For those who have played the course, would a practice round there be much use (I've never seen the course)?  Was considering trying to get down there this weekend before 4 days of snow killed that idea.
		
Click to expand...

it's a very fair course to play 'blind' and has an excellent course planner (online too at the club website).


----------



## jchubs (Jan 20, 2013)

To clarify:

You need to play in a minimum of 5 events to make the complimentary grand final at kingswood and for the chance to be crowned Surrey tour champion and win the break to stoke park...

The players 'best five' OoM scores will make their final total... OoM winner gets the custom fit irons.

If you can't play five, you can still play in the events to play competitive golf at different courses and win some decent prizes!

Feel free to post up any queries or questions..

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 20, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			I read it the other way round - 5 is the maximum number of OOM scores that count towards the OOM.

No 1 on the OOM gets the clubs

Top 15 on the OOM get to the Grand FInal for that Tour
		
Click to expand...

ah - missed the "Players may play on more than one tour but *to be eligible for one of the tour finals they must have completed a minimum of five events on the same tour*.


----------



## jchubs (Jan 21, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			ah - missed the "Players may play on more than one tour but *to be eligible for one of the tour finals they must have completed a minimum of five events on the same tour*.
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's it! Some people like to play on more than one of the tours you see, those that live inbetween the 'tour areas'.


----------



## OldMate (Jan 21, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			it's a very fair course to play 'blind' and has an excellent course planner (online too at the club website).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Duncan


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2013)

jchubs said:



			Yep that's it! Some people like to play on more than one of the tours you see, those that live inbetween the 'tour areas'.
		
Click to expand...

If you win an individual tour event but don't play 5 in that tour area, do you still not get invited to the final as an event winner?


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 21, 2013)

rikkitikk said:



			I am interested in this because i have wanted to have a go at a few open competitions but find that majority you have to be a low handicap player so completely the opposite for me. I have entered the London Scottish golf open as my first one. I think the SGT shall be the next open comps i enter.
		
Click to expand...


Me too - entry went in the post at the weekend.  See you there!


----------



## jchubs (Jan 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			If you win an individual tour event but don't play 5 in that tour area, do you still not get invited to the final as an event winner?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Fish, Unfortunately not, only the top 15 in the leaderboard after the tenth event will go to the final at Kingswood...


----------



## jchubs (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello people!

We have been thinking about the Surrey Tour and the interest on here has been very good with a number of you expressing interest in playing! 

We have come up with a little promo for GM forum people only! For the first event at The Drift, we are happy to offer one of you free entry to see what the tour is all about etc...

All you simply have to do is to visit the sign up page complete the entry form the the first event - there is a promotion code box on the entry form - simply enter 'GM forum' and your user name. We will then pick a winner 5 days before the event and they will get a refund of their entry fee for the first event... 

This is open to GM forum people only, so if you are keen on playing the tour, why not get the chance to play the first event on us!?

The link to the Surrey Tour page has been put up on here already, but here it is again Surrey Tour Entry

Cheers, 

Ben


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 22, 2013)

jchubs said:



			We have come up with a little promo for GM forum people only! For the first event at The Drift, we are happy to offer one of you free entry to see what the tour is all about etc...

All you simply have to do is to visit the sign up page complete the entry form the the first event - there is a promotion code box on the entry form - simply enter 'GM forum' and your user name. We will then pick a winner 5 days before the event and they will get a refund of their entry fee for the first event...
		
Click to expand...

Ben,

A generous offer but, speaking personally, I would have thought some sort of 'best GM score' award would fit in better than an out of the hat job - ie best forum score gets a voucher for entry to their next event.

Having played with a few (some of whom have shown interest) I have observed a certain competitiveness.......  

Interesting to hear other views.


----------



## jchubs (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Duncan, 

Great idea and thank you for your suggestion!

Our original comp will still apply and as a bonus, the highest place GM finisher at The Drift will also get their next event free! So in theory, you could get two events free on the tour! 

See you all The Drift!!

Ben


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			Ben,

A generous offer but, speaking personally, I would have thought some sort of 'best GM score' award would fit in better than an out of the hat job - ie best forum score gets a voucher for entry to their next event.

Having played with a few (some of whom have shown interest) I have observed a certain competitiveness.......  

Interesting to hear other views.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent suggestion.

Competitive 



jchubs said:



			Hi Duncan, 

Great idea and thank you for your suggestion!

Our original comp will still apply and as a bonus, the highest place GM finisher at The Drift will also get their next event free! So in theory, you could get two events free on the tour! 

See you all The Drift!!

Ben
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, superb gesture and incentive, thank you Ben :clap:


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			Excellent suggestion.

Competitive 



Excellent, superb gesture and incentive, thank you Ben :clap:
		
Click to expand...

better wear your


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 22, 2013)

jchubs said:



			Hi Duncan, 

Great idea and thank you for your suggestion!

Our original comp will still apply and as a bonus, the highest place GM finisher at The Drift will also get their next event free! So in theory, you could get two events free on the tour! 

See you all The Drift!!

Ben
		
Click to expand...

Left me no place to hide sir - entry completed.


----------



## jchubs (Jan 22, 2013)

Excellent! All received and I can confirm your entry!


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 22, 2013)

So who is in for round one, been gagging to get out and practice as I fancy a place in the final, and I have support from the boss at work so time of is not an issue!

Well that my season goal anyway :thup:


----------



## Fader (Jan 22, 2013)

Typical The drift is one of the events I can't make. My work have a holiday ban on during the times of the first 2 events. 

But from April I'll hopefully be able to play 5 or 6 events on the bounce


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 22, 2013)

Just hope this snow goes and doesn't put a damp'ner on the season opener.... Would be a shame to start a great season long comp of with a negative...

Come on mother nature short your self out


----------



## jchubs (Jan 23, 2013)

Excellent news! 

Another thing, at each event we take photos and video action and then after the event we produce a YouTube video for all to see themselves playing their best golf! You can take a look at them on our site or YouTube channel...

http://www.golfdaysuk.co.uk/race-to-turnberry-report-september-at-heacham-manor


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm in depending on getting the all clear from me boss! Excited!

Ninja Edit: Boss has Ok'd it. Signed up and paid. I put on the 'preferred playing partner' bit "someone from GM Forum" ... not sure if it will work out but thought it be worth a go!


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			I put on the 'preferred playing partner' bit "someone from GM Forum" ... not sure if it will work out but thought it be worth a go!
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be too hard as Ben has to split the GM's out anyway for the excellent offers he has made.  As such it shouldn't be an issue linking us into 4-balls as a mini-meet


----------



## jchubs (Jan 23, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			I'm in depending on getting the all clear from me boss! Excited!

Ninja Edit: Boss has Ok'd it. Signed up and paid. I put on the 'preferred playing partner' bit "someone from GM Forum" ... not sure if it will work out but thought it be worth a go!
		
Click to expand...

Entry received Jimbob.. will make sure you are playing with another GM forumer!


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			Shouldn't be too hard as Ben has to split the GM's out anyway for the excellent offers he has made.  As such it shouldn't be an issue linking us into 4-balls as a mini-meet 

Click to expand...

oh no - not another day when everyone else in the game is outdriving me with 3 woods or hybrids, and hitting 160yd approaches through the back with 7 irons......... :whoo:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 23, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			hitting 160yd approaches through the back with _7 irons_......... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

eh hem ... wedge.


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			oh no - not another day when everyone else in the game is outdriving me with 3 woods or hybrids, and hitting 160yd approaches through the back with 7 irons......... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'll be there or abouts with my 3w but not with my irons. Anyway I want to watch and learn from an old pro


----------



## Rich2601 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm all signed up for the drift, if anyone fancies a practice round happy to meet up sometime midweek

Rich


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 23, 2013)

Entry will be done tomorrow morning, good to see the forum supporting this event, should be awesome.
On a side note any one here a Meg net of the drift km would be good to get a practice round in


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 23, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			On a side note any one here a Meg net of the drift km would be good to get a practice round in
		
Click to expand...

translater please?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 23, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			translater please?
		
Click to expand...

Bloody joined up type widget on nexus left me right up the creek there!

I wonder if any members on here are members of the drift and willing to sign a few forum lads in for a round in order to get a feel for the course and its layout


----------



## Rich2601 (Jan 24, 2013)

I emailed the drift earlier today asking how much they would charge for a practice round so ill let you know once they respond

Rich


----------



## vkurup (Jan 25, 2013)

I would love to play but cant do too many weekdays.. Still need to pay the mortgage..

<unless I land the euromil tonight>


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 25, 2013)

vkurup said:



			<unless I land the euromil tonight>
		
Click to expand...

If I win the Euro Millions tonight, I'll hold a tourney for Forum members at Wentworth.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 25, 2013)

Entry done, a/l booked and lesson booked for 10am tomorrow :thup:


----------



## higgins340s (Jan 26, 2013)

dont worry peter el bandito jones will win, he wins everything else, and plays at bearwood lakes, which i think is in surrey, 13 hcap plays like a 7:swing:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm hoping the handicap system of 3/4 handicap anything over 36 points gets cut rule should weed out Rhett Mexicans very quickly?

In theory I have to shoot three under my hc of 12 to get a cut, so any shooting the lights out early should have their HCC cut pretty quick. if pepper are playing to the correct hc  then the average scores should be around the 34 mark


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 26, 2013)

higgins340s said:



			dont worry peter el bandito jones will win, he wins everything else, and plays at bearwood lakes, which i think is in surrey, 13 hcap plays like a 7:swing:
		
Click to expand...

Sore loser?

Not *everything* else. I saw a forum member's name on one of their boards when I played there when courses were green, not white!:clap:

Not Surrey; Berkshire.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 26, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			I'm hoping the handicap system of 3/4 handicap anything over 36 points gets cut rule should weed out Rhett Mexicans very quickly?

In theory I have to shoot three under my hc of 12 to get a cut, so any shooting the lights out early should have their HCC cut pretty quick. if pepper are playing to the correct hc  then the average scores should be around the 34 mark
		
Click to expand...

actually it works the other way - the 3/4 hides the performance differentials and permits the true sombero merchant to just shoot 36 and take OOM points.  36 points in 2 majors and any other 3 events will absolutely walk away with the OOM.  On the other hand, the cat 1 golfer playing these courses from the yellow tees is probably going to shoot over 36 early on and loose a huge % of their handicap through the tour 

what 3/4 really does is discriminate hard against the honest higher handicap golfers, and as such is poor - the tour season handicap adjustment is however an excellent approach.

but don't worry about it, you can only do your best.


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2013)

Will or can these cards be sent to your club as my club qualifiers do not start until April?


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			Will or can these cards be sent to your club as my club qualifiers do not start until April?
		
Click to expand...

no - played off 3/4 renders them non Q before you even get into whether the organisers are CONGU registered to run Q events (I don't know the last bit for a fact but I would be amazed if they were and it doesn't matter anyway!)

Should add that anything *can* be submitted to your handicap committee to support any claim that your handicap doesn't reflect your capability.


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			no - played off 3/4 renders them non Q before you even get into whether the organisers are CONGU registered to run Q events (I don't know the last bit for a fact but I would be amazed if they were and it doesn't matter anyway!)

Should add that anything *can* be submitted to your handicap committee to support any claim that your handicap doesn't reflect your capability.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Duncan


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 26, 2013)

So with the weather being more up and down than the euro exchange rate, its becoming apparent that this could be peoples first competitive round of the year, what is everyone doing to prepare


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 26, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			So with the weather being more up and down than the euro exchange rate, its becoming apparent that this could be peoples first competitive round of the year, what is everyone doing to prepare
		
Click to expand...

buying new clubs of course - what else?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 26, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			buying new clubs of course - what else?
		
Click to expand...

Funny enough I'm currently eyeing up a 8.5* amp head to drop the motore f1 into, the 8.5* wasn't about when I was fitted


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			So with the weather being more up and down than the euro exchange rate, its becoming apparent that this could be peoples first competitive round of the year, what is everyone doing to prepare
		
Click to expand...

Drinking more red wine and chocolate than I should be but then I definitely won't run out of gas, plenty to burn off.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 26, 2013)

You athlete


----------



## Sybez (Jan 26, 2013)

Just waiting for pay day and will be taking the plunge! Limited practise time before that big day.... but who cares its just a game!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 26, 2013)

Played today and despite having two birdies think I would have shot 28 ish points if I was counting. Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Rich2601 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just heard back from The Drift and they would charge Â£24 for a practice round for anyone entered in the comp for 15th Feb.

Rich


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 27, 2013)

Rich2601 said:



			Just heard back from The Drift and they would charge Â£24 for a practice round for anyone entered in the comp for 15th Feb.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

I assume that's a weekday rate?


----------



## Rich2601 (Jan 27, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			I assume that's a weekday rate?
		
Click to expand...

The email didn't actually stipulate but I would assume so.


----------



## jchubs (Jan 29, 2013)

When are you all having your practice round? Just over two weeks to go! Gonna be great!


----------



## Fish (Jan 29, 2013)

Too far for me to take a practice round in, I'll just turn up and play


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 29, 2013)

jchubs said:



			When are you all having your practice round? Just over two weeks to go! Gonna be great!
		
Click to expand...

played there about 20 years ago - that will do


----------



## richart (Jan 29, 2013)

Take your wellies if you are playing the Drift, as it is known to get a little flooded.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 29, 2013)

Would love a practice round but given that the rate is week day it's a no go, we are down on staff at the moment so its a no can do, I'll just wing it


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 29, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Would love a practice round but given that the rate is week day it's a no go, we are down on staff at the moment so its a no can do, I'll just wing it
		
Click to expand...

You and me both. It'll be right. If we do crap, at least we've got our excuses at the ready :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 29, 2013)

My excuse.... Swing changes! I like where its going but its still as work in progress, if I cans knob it round to 30-33 points I'll be pretty happy , on the plus side I'm sure a few people will be rusty too


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 29, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			I'm sure a few people will be rusty too
		
Click to expand...

I'm banking on the fact that I've actually played a couple of times since Christmas gives me some sort of advantage ... otherwise, I may be struggling.

As a side note, I'm not sure what time the comp starts on the day, but might be nice to meet for a bit of brekkie with the forumer's before we get started? There may not be time, but would be good to have a catch up before hand, if not, there's always the bar afterwards ...


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 29, 2013)

Sounds good to me!

,,,,,, I'll be wearing a white shirt with a hanky in my pocket lol


----------



## jchubs (Jan 30, 2013)

As a side note said:
			
		


			Hi JimBob, 

First tee time is 11:00 so plenty of time of breakfast...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2013)

When do we know the tee times Ben?  Can we ask for a time or a window.  If so I would ideally like around mid-day due to driving back to the Midlands


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			When do we know the tee times Ben?  Can we ask for a time or a window.  If so I would ideally like around mid-day due to driving back to the Midlands 

Click to expand...

On the flip I'm more local so happy to set out early, 

Just hope the swing settles down in time, when Its good it feels awesome, when its bad it's shocking


----------



## jchubs (Jan 31, 2013)

Fish said:



			When do we know the tee times Ben?  Can we ask for a time or a window.  If so I would ideally like around mid-day due to driving back to the Midlands 

Click to expand...

Hi Fish, 

You can request a later tee time, but depending on numbers I couldn't tell you when that would be as yet....

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2013)

jchubs said:



			Hi Fish, 

You can request a later tee time, but depending on numbers I couldn't tell you when that would be as yet....

Cheers,

Ben
		
Click to expand...

Later than what?  I read it started from 11am, is it a shotgun start then? Or is it dependent on how many entrants you have which dictate the start & finish time.

I wouldn't want it too late as driving back to Coventry so around 12 noon is ideal for me, not a rush getting there and not too late departing  .


----------



## jchubs (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Fish, 

Sorry, I meant you can request a later slot in our tee times - for example, some people request to go in the last group or the first group depending on travelling time/other commitments...

See you in a couple of weeks!

Best wishes, 

Ben


----------



## grazza1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I guess that if you wanted to play in any of the top 40 clubs in Surrey, you would probably pay around Â£75 per event. played in the Norfolk tour last year, and it was great fun. No bandits, a great day with some fantastic prizes.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2013)

So how is everyone's game coming on in prep for round one, everything outside 100 yards is petty tidy but sand play and putting needs some effort, that's Sunday afternoon on the short game area booked up : thup:


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 3, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			So how is everyone's game coming on in prep for round one, ....
		
Click to expand...

I'll know by about the 15th hole on the day


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2013)

Legend, the minute I play my first three of the tee I know it was all a waste


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 3, 2013)

Played really well this weekend. Starting to actually see some of the practice I've been doing over the winter paying off! Will no doubt go to pot next weekend though! Got an indoor session again midweek so am gonna work in long irons as I've been concentrating on 7 and less recently.


----------



## Sybez (Feb 3, 2013)

Can't make it now, work commitments.... next event hopefully!

Good luck all competing!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 4, 2013)

Good to see things coming to fruit Jim, sybez bit gutted you can't be the mate


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2013)

Very hit & miss, can't seem to get my head around that I can be birdie putting our lowest index's only to mess up the "so-called" easier holes on the course! 

Very wet underfoot in some area's doesn't help and some rough clumpy temp tee boxes also aren't clever when teeing off with a 3w. Still have 6 mats in play as well which I'm not a fan of.  

Our greens were spiked with large air holes before the snow came and are still very open and the greens are very soft and bumpy. Some of our temp greens are moved  forward which places them right between 2 protective bunkers of the normal green so a much smaller target area.  Good practice but very punishing at times.

Hope the Drifts course and conditions are much better than ours currently, but at least I'm swinging a club.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2013)

Fish said:



			Hope the Drifts course and conditions are much better than ours currently, but at least I'm swinging a club.
		
Click to expand...

Going on reports, I think you are odds on favourite with the name you've got


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Going on reports, I think you are odds on favourite with the name you've got


Click to expand...

I'll bring my water wings shall I?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 4, 2013)

Just having a look at the course and starting to get excited. Looks like driving is gonna be crucial but some real 'thinking' holes by the looks of it.

Can't believe it's two weeks away


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Just having a look at the course and starting to get excited. Looks like driving is gonna be crucial
		
Click to expand...

>>>>rushes off to the range


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 4, 2013)

Fish said:



			>>>>rushes off to the range 

Click to expand...

Anyone got a score card for the course


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Anyone got a score card for the course
		
Click to expand...

http://www.driftgolfclub.com/clients/6/scorecard/scorecard.asp?t=1060


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 4, 2013)

fish said:



			>>>>rushes off to the range 

Click to expand...

*No practicing while i'm at work! That's cheating!*


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



*No practicing while i'm at work! That's cheating!*

Click to expand...

Went to the club and did 10 holes instead 

I still need to go to the range though as a little inconsistent off the tee, I think I was trying too hard due to the strong winds and tried to take the skin off the ball a couple of times! Nobody was about so I was able to reload, just need a little tweak here and there 

Hope I get on with the 13* when it comes, it could make an appearance at the Drift :swing:


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 4, 2013)

Fish said:



			..... a little inconsistent off the tee, .........
		
Click to expand...

I made Phil M look consistent off the tee both on Sat and today....FIR with anything other than a hybrid was 24% over the two rounds!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 8, 2013)

So how's the course looking, I was at ours today which had the remainders of last nights snow,


----------



## Rich2601 (Feb 10, 2013)

I played the course on Friday afternoon.  Was soaking wet, surprised it was open to be honest!  Add to that the rain today and the forecast this week, I'll be wearing wellies come Friday.

To be honest if the Club let it be played it will be a financial decision only, bring your scuba gear!!!


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 10, 2013)

Rich2601 said:



			I played the course on Friday afternoon.  Was soaking wet, surprised it was open to be honest!  Add to that the rain today and the forecast this week, I'll be wearing wellies come Friday.

To be honest if the Club let it be played it will be a financial decision only, bring your scuba gear!!!
		
Click to expand...

yikes - ours was dry Fri/Sat, but instantly wet again today 

doesn't sound encouraging...


----------



## vkurup (Feb 10, 2013)

1) When is this scheduled? ... i m sure this will be on a weekday that I cannot make

2) Can we (retrospectively) include the West Hill Meet on 18th into the Surrey tour?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			yikes - ours was dry Fri/Sat, but instantly wet again today 

doesn't sound encouraging...
		
Click to expand...

I know it's due to stop and Tuesday to Thursday be dry .... Fingers crossed


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2013)

vkurup said:



			1) When is this scheduled? ... i m sure this will be on a weekday that I cannot make

2) Can we (retrospectively) include the West Hill Meet on 18th into the Surrey tour?
		
Click to expand...

Check the link in my sig for dates and venues


----------



## vkurup (Feb 10, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Check the link in my sig for dates and venues
		
Click to expand...

Oddsocks.. the surrey tour on ur link does not work anymore... a bit like my swing.. 

Dug around, Damn looks like 15th.. cant make it... Jealous.  I can only do weekends, though I am playing the West Hill on 22nd...


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 10, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Oddsocks.. the surrey tour on ur link does not work anymore... a bit like my swing.. 

Dug around, Damn looks like 15th.. cant make it... Jealous.  I can only do weekends, though I am playing the West Hill on 22nd...
		
Click to expand...

should be 

http://www.golfempire.co.uk/tours/surrey-golf-tour.htm

for anyone else looking in


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2013)

Fixed!


----------



## Rich2601 (Feb 10, 2013)

So if the event is cancelled du to the weather or unplayable course anyone know whether it will be rearranged or money refunded?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2013)

Suppose it will be in the t&c , can't see us losing money, I guess it would roll to the next event you enter, but that's just an educated guess


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 10, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Suppose it will be in the t&c , can't see us losing money, I guess it would roll to the next event you enter, but that's just an educated guess
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I suspect this will be true. Although a bit of a pain as I've already taken the day off. Forces my hand into taking another! Not the end of the world though and would rather them call it off and refund than keep it on in unplayable conditions.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 10, 2013)

Golf Days UK cannot be held responsible for the condition of the course.
If the course is closed due to bad weather/unplayable conditions, Golf Days UK will do their best to inform you prior to the day. If the course is closed on the day of an event, Golf Days UK will endeavour to contact you to let you know. If during an event the course becomes unplayable and the host course decides to close the course, the event will be abandoned. Golf Days UK will reschedule the event for a new date and inform all players. Should a player not be able to make the new date, a credit will be offered for any future events. Only in exceptional circumstances will a refund be offered.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2013)

Seems fair given they would have been charged a fee for taking payment, whether it be via Paypal, chip and pin or online terminal and unfortunately banks charged the same to refund.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2013)

Fingers crossed

http://www.golfweather.com/74664/surrey/driftgolfclub


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

I really don't want to play in conditions like I endured yesterday.  Forecast looks like chances of rain for 2 days leading up to Friday so can only hope its dry on the day and the course drains well during this week.

Long way to come to scramble around in the wet, after yesterday I am declaring myself to be a fine weather player only


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			I really don't want to play in conditions like I endured yesterday.  Forecast looks like chances of rain for 2 days leading up to Friday so can only hope its dry on the day and the course drains well during this week.

Long way to come to scramble around in the wet, after yesterday I am declaring myself to be a fine weather player only 

Click to expand...

It snowed all night again last night, and still snowing now:-(


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			It snowed all night again last night, and still snowing now:-(
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to give Ben a ring and see what he thinks, long way for me to come and be disappointed, was really looking forward to this.

Bleeding British weather Grrr.


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

Just spoke to Ben, its simply a case of if the Drift say its playable it goes ahead.  Ben will be in constant touch with them closer to the day so fingers crossed.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			if the Drift say its playable it goes ahead
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't much help your travel plans! It could be playable but -2 and raining sideways! 

Hopefully it will just tip it down today and tomorrow to get all of the rain out and then have two days of draining on Wed/Thurs.

I'm hopeful


----------



## jchubs (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

We are hopeful that the event will go ahead and a Fish has said, if the course is open the event has to go ahead, end of the day, it will be the same for everyone and the perfect chance to get a score on the board to get your season off and running!

We will be in contact with The Drift all week to keep an eye on the course etc and if we do need to postpone the event, this decision will be made on Thursday. The only exception for this is that if the event goes ahead on Thursday and on Friday we have freak weather and the course is closed, we will of course do our best to inform everyone before as soon as we can.

I know a lot of you have to travel (so do we, we come down from Norwich the night before) and please be rest assured in the case of postponement, we will do our best to inform you asap.

If we do have to postpone the event, your entry fee will be credited to a future event and we will reschedule the Drift event for as as soon as we can. If you can't make the revised date, your entry fee will be credited to another event.

Hopefully see you all Friday!

Ben


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 11, 2013)

Its a hard decision and a bit of a double edge sword,  I hope it goes ahead and now today's dandruff is out the way the forecast for the week isn't too bad, I for one hour we are teeing up Friday.

Any ideas when the tee times are going to be released


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

We'll know tee times on Thursday as the competition entry closes Wednesday.


----------



## jchubs (Feb 12, 2013)

Tee times are out tomorrow afternoon via email... entry closes at 12:00 on the Wednesday before the event and then an email will go out mid afternoon...

See you all Friday!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 12, 2013)

jchubs said:



			Tee times are out tomorrow afternoon via email... entry closes at 12:00 on the Wednesday before the event and then an email will go out mid afternoon...

See you all Friday!
		
Click to expand...

Starting to get excited now! Weather seems a little more amicable today, everything crossed for the next few days!


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Starting to get excited now! Weather seems a little more amicable today, everything crossed for the next few days!
		
Click to expand...

I can't get any practice in this week as were still covered in snow!!

Range tomorrow at best


----------



## Rooter (Feb 12, 2013)

So come on guys, who from the forum is in this? I want to keep up with it! Anyone going to Tweet their scores?? send out your twitter names so we can follow you!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2013)

Rooter said:



			So come on guys, who from the forum is in this? I want to keep up with it! Anyone going to Tweet their scores?? send out your twitter names so we can follow you!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm in it and my twitter name is....erm....Fish


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm in, not on Twitter....


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 12, 2013)

Fish, are there any golf events your not playing in this year?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm in and on twitter as jimbob.someroo I think but will most likely just do a couple of lines in this thread afterwards about how poorly I played!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 13, 2013)

Has to be more than three of us.... I thought Mr Mackie was in to


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Fish, are there any golf events your not playing in this year? 

Click to expand...

erm....No  

Also in a few like the Trilby Singles and The League to Dubai.

In about 19+ meets across GM plus those 2 above plus board comps at the club, its going to be a busy golfing season


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 13, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Has to be more than three of us.... I thought Mr Mackie was in to
		
Click to expand...

yep - but what's twitter? 

@dunc_mackie rings a bell but I don't think I have ever used it, or know how!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 13, 2013)

Well that's a fourball then!


----------



## JPH (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like the weather may change for the better by Friday 

Good luck all


----------



## jchubs (Feb 13, 2013)

Tee times will be out this afternoon.. entry closes in 40 minutes and then I will do them...

With regards to our GM competition, we will make a draw on Friday after your golf and one of you will win your entry fee back in the form of a credit for a future event (non major)...

The highest place GM forumer will also win a future event on us (non major)

Cheers, 

Ben


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 13, 2013)

jchubs said:



			Tee times will be out this afternoon.. entry closes in 40 minutes and then I will do them...

With regards to our GM competition, we will make a draw on Friday after your golf and one of you will win your entry fee back in the form of a credit for a future event (non major)...

The highest place GM forumer will also win a future event on us (non major)

Cheers, 

Ben
		
Click to expand...

Now we're talking, what a nice gesture


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 13, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Now we're talking, what a nice gesture
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, thanks Ben! Can't wait!


----------



## jason6r (Feb 13, 2013)

I enquired as to whether this generosity applied to the Essex Tour...unfortunately not as I'd have won on both draws. No other GM forum member on the Essex Tour it seems!


----------



## jchubs (Feb 13, 2013)

Tee times just gone...

5 GM forumers playing, thank you for your interest!


----------



## jchubs (Feb 13, 2013)

Duncan, your email has just bounced back... can you email me at info@golfdaysuk.co.uk your email address and I will forward to you...

You are playing at 11:36...


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 13, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			yep - but what's twitter? 

@dunc_mackie rings a bell but I don't think I have ever used it, or know how!
		
Click to expand...

Looks like I'm with you Duncan


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 13, 2013)

One behind ya'll at 11.44. Anyone joining me?


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Looks like I'm with you Duncan 

Click to expand...

11:36 â€“ 
Duncan Mackie
Robin Hopkins (Fish)
Barry Phelps

And me then 

Be gentle with me :smirk:


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 13, 2013)

Sweet sounds a good group


----------



## vkurup (Feb 13, 2013)

On twitter...  vkurup18 

(before you ask, 18 does not refer to my age, handicap, weight, waistline etc.. all of them are far more than 18 )


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if the drift has a warm up area or range....


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Does anyone know if the drift has a warm up area or range....
		
Click to expand...

Lifted from their site.

PRACTICE FACILITIES

We are very fortunate at Drift Golf Club to have one of few grass driving ranges in Surrey, this is in use during the Summer months, alternatively we have 20 driving range mats.

In addition to this we have a practice bunker, chipping green and putting green all within a thirty second walk of the Club House and Pro Shop!

View attachment 4559


With Sam being the Pro there, I'd expect the facilities to be quite good.


----------



## vkurup (Feb 13, 2013)

I am super jealous... have fun guys, while I sit at my desk and dream about it..   
Hope to see some of you at West Hill next Friday..


----------



## jason6r (Feb 14, 2013)

Guys - have fun tomorrow and enjoy it.  I had a good time on the Essex Tour last Friday - hope you have a good time!


----------



## Fader (Feb 14, 2013)

Good luck to all the forumers playing in this tomorrow. 

See you at a couple of the ones in the summer


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 14, 2013)

Bag packed and clothes sorted. Ready to go!

Went down to an indoor place I practice at tonight and hit wedges for an hour. Mainly due to stiffness after football yesterday, but also because there seems to be A LOT of short par fours tomorrow.

See y'all there!


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 14, 2013)

good luck fella's, look forward to the tales of awesome golf tomorrow night


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 14, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			good luck fella's, look forward to the tales of awesome golf tomorrow night 

Click to expand...

I'm sure it will all be relaxed and enjoyable.......


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			I'm sure it will all be relaxed and enjoyable....... 

Click to expand...

Well I'm up already like Christmas morning, raring to go


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 15, 2013)

good luck to all those playing have a good day and enjoy! :lol:


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## JPH (Feb 15, 2013)

Good luck people , chilly out there


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 15, 2013)

8 degrees is positively tropical!

4 hours til tee off! Will report back tonight.

Good luck all!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 15, 2013)

Suppose I better get up


----------



## JPH (Feb 15, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Suppose I better get up
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha lazy get


----------



## Sybez (Feb 15, 2013)

Good luck today peeps!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 15, 2013)

Just got here and having the breakfast of champions. Bacon and diet coke. The place looks awesome and the guys very friendy and welcoming on arrival! Just building up the energy to go and practice.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 15, 2013)

Just got home after braving the M25 at rush hour on a friday ... may be the only downside with this tour malarkey!

*The Tour / Organisation of event*
Great. There was plenty of guys to greet you on arrival and show you the ropes. More than that, they actually seemed genuinely interested in meeting the people playing. Not simply a 'go to that tee at this time'. They were told that we were to be sent off the back 9 first about 30 mins before we were due out and dealt with the lack of notice from the club well (from here on I'm gonna refer to the 9's in the order we played them.) Overall, the gents were top drawer.

*The Course*
I'd never played The Drift before and I'm not sure if I will again, other than in something of this ilk. It was a nice enough track but the greens were VERY soft and there were footprints everywhere. It really hasn't dealt with the water well and the damage that has been done by leaving the course open will take months to repair in places. I've genuinely had football matches called off when pitches were in a better state than some of the areas on the course. One of our group lost a ball in the middle of a fairway on a lay-up to a par 5 and it wasn't particularly coming down with any ridiculous height. There are some good 'thinking' holes but in hindsight the correct way to play 90% of them would have been 6 iron, wedge - the novelty of which wears off after the 5th or 6th short par four. A good track though, and perhaps I'm being a tad harsh, but it is supposed to be Â£65 ish to play usually and I don't think it is close to justifying that based on the way it played today.

*Our Round*
I got off to a bad start when I realised I'd lost my putter after the first hole?!  Was on the 2nd green and it wasn't in my bag, ran all the way back down the first and still couldn't find it so decided to play on using my hybrid on the greens. Carried on in this vein for the rest of the front nine and shot a measly 11 points. The putter thing unsettled me a bit and I really didn't have my head on right. After the 9th I went into the pro shop and it still hadn't turned up. I borrowed a spare and cracked on with the back 9 which got off to a much better start. Got shots on the first 3 and parred all of them plus the next to equal my front 9 tally in the first four holes. Went on to shoot 20 on the back and was level par gross until I knocked one in the trees on last. Was pretty happy with 31 off 3/4 handicap and no putter for half a round. I know there were quite a few lower than that and the leader when I left was 38 so reckon I finished about half way.

*Overall*
Really enjoyed the day. The organisation and format is great. Far better than a day at work and the chance to play a new course and meet new people. The condition of the course wasn't great but not enough to ruin the day. The guys also did a lucky dip as promised for one of the forumers to win free entry to another event which was very generous (as they also gave a free round to Duncan for finishing highest). I was lucky enough to win that so will definitely be playing again, although had I not won, would still be playing in a couple more over the summer!

Anybody that can get down to the next event, or one of their other tours, I'd highly recommend giving it a go! :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2013)

Did anyone drown ? I did mention that it gets very wet.:mmm: 

Glad you had a good day though jimbob, and hopefully the next course you play will be a bit dryer. Nice to get a freebie.


----------



## jason6r (Feb 15, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Anybody that can get down to the next event, or one of their other tours, I'd highly recommend giving it a go! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

+1 to that.  I enjoyed the first round of the Essex Tour last week and I'm looking forward to Round 2 on the 8th of March


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 15, 2013)

Just back from an awesome day put together but the guys at empire golf and the Surrey golf tour.  Despite mother natures best effort to kill this first event it went ahead as planned with the only hick up being the club not notifying the guys which 9 we were playing first, that said I understand their logic about us going off 10 first as the front 9 was noticeably wetter underfoot.

Anyway, on with the day and upon arrival the organisers were friendly and very welcoming with a profession display all in place to great you, I sat down and had breakfast with the guys and Ben, Sam, Graham and Jason ( hope I got that right ) were all very welcoming and down to earth guys, that all showed and genuine interest in your game, how you were playing etc.  after a bucket of balls on the range it was off to the first tee where I was paired with with fish and Duncan. 

Both players were great company and despite a damp course were full of banter in the spring sunshine.... Yeah you heard it, it was t shirt weather for a lot of the round.  Some good solid golf was seen from all three in our group at various times, but for me watching Duncan dance he's way to a solid second was a joy,  that man has some solid short game and for an old codger took great please in nailing he's driver past me on a regular basis..... Swine.  

The course played tough with a lot of dead wet bounces and bobbly greens but that was expected given the weather in recent weeks, what I did like was it didn't favour long or short hitters, you had to play for a lot of positions on dog legs and short par 4s which meant it wasn't a driver festival , you could take from a 5i to drivers off many tees just for position.  A good choice of course I feel for a first round.  

The organisation of this event gave a very laid back feel and the camera guys put that little extra in when your about to duff 4 wedges in front of the camera.... Cheers guys..... Thanks a bunch. :thup:

On a closing note I'd suggest anyone to come along and try one of these events, it was relaxed, professional and very enjoyable golf, what I did like most of Is the fact that haven't opted for top 100 courses, they have gone at a price point making it accessible to all, and the prize fund wasn't to be sniffed at either. 

This was the first round with an entry of about 21' but with 12 new entries in for round two I can seriously see this tour going from strength to strength .

In summary.

Profession, cheap fun golf.
Great value for money
Fish - doesn't get two shots on any holes.
Duncan - old codger that rips a mean ball
Odd socks - will never make a porn star as he crumbles when the camera is on him......

Lads, thanks for a great day and Ben,,,,,, when chatting up the Danish ladies.... Pull ya pants up man,


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2013)

Well I'm refreshed now after a long day yesterday finished off with something that resembled Wacky Races on the M25 & M40 home.

*The Tour / Organisation of event*

Very professional. You were greeted with a prize table as soon as you walked in and I noticed the lads putting up the banners on the first tee, which was quite amusing at one point    It was obvious as soon as you were welcomed these guys (Sam & Ben) loved what they were doing and were more enthusiastic than us, and they didn't play!  Stood on the 1st tee and then had to walk across to the 10th, no big deal and no fuss from anyone concerned. Very well organised and confident in their approach to everything. Photo's taken on the 1st and around the course at times, more about that to follow 

*The Course*

I'd never played The Drift before and don't want to judge it too harshly because the weather was the enemy but I think if it was my course, it would have been closed!  I will play it again in summer conditions as it will obviously play completely different and is very much a thinking man's course, knowing your distances for some blind dog legs was the order of the day, not spanking the drives down the fairway as long possibly, which I did at times anyway   In fact, sometime being on the fairway wasn't good enough, you needed to be far right (first cut) for some approaches in or you were blocked out if you couldn't hit 260 yards plus! The greens were very soft and bobbly with previous foot marks and were very soft & fluffy so even short puts were a lottery as Duncan found out.   The walk and conditions from green to the next tee box resembled a yomp across Dartmoor at times in thick mud and pools of water!  It was that soft just off the fairway in the first cut that Oddsocks lost his ball on the opening hole! Similar stories were being told in the bar afterwards as balls embedded themselves so deep that the ground above covered them back over! I think with the conditions we faced, my 3 ball performed very well and were upbeat all the way around, great company 


*Our Round*

I got off to a decent start with 11 points from the first 5 holes and thought, here we go, 3/4 handicap, I'm in here.  But then I suffered a blob on the 15th and allowed it to get to me and so carried the blob on to the next hole also  Something I need to work on.  Duncan was striking the ball very all around the course, hence his 2nd place, and Oddsocks & Duncan were very consistent off the tee and on their approach shots into the greens.  If you want to beat Oddsocks in Matchplay, carry a camera, every time the chuckle brothers showed up on a hole he crumbled lol.  Although I didn't do as well as I would have liked, I was generally pleased with my tee shots on some extremely tight fairways and some approach shots where I found the greens in regulation and holed some decent puts, grabbed myself some decent pars' and was birdie putting  for a few also, I didn't get them but I was in position for them   I just let myself down at times taking on a wrong shot with a wrong club, lesson learned.   Duncan played a very disciplined game, when he drove into the tree's at times he came out and recovered superbly to still make net pars. Don't believe him when he says before a game he's having a tough time, he's a very steady striker and golfer and will take the spoils.  Oddsocks is also a very competent golfer and hit some excellent drives and approach shots, the conditions (and camera's) didn't help his short game which cost him a few shots but you can see he can punch well above his weight. Using the 13* 3w (cheers Gibbo) on the 9th I landed 3ft from the hole   Why wasn't that nearest the pin 

*Overall*

I really enjoyed the day and company and was well worth the 2 hour drive each way. The organisation and format is great for all levels of handicap and I didn't feel out of my comfort zone once off 3/4's on a strange tight course.  The chance to play another new course and meet new people is always a plus point what ever the outcome of the competition. The condition of the course wasn't great but certainly not enough to ruin my day.  Well done to Duncan for winning the GM group prize and coming 2nd overall in the comp and for James being drawn for a freebie in another Tour event.  With such a small field overall the generosity from the organisers was outstanding :clap:

I will be looking to attend a couple more Tours across the country as they are such great value for money,  that is if I can fit them in-between my already hectic golfing schedule 

Thank you to everyone concerned.


----------



## JPH (Feb 16, 2013)

Sounds like a great day out


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 16, 2013)

JPH said:



			Sounds like a great day out
		
Click to expand...

Get involved jp, it's a great day out


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 16, 2013)

a bit late with the comments, but please excuse duplications with points already made - 

this is the first time I've entered a commercially set up event since a Society Golf event at the Belfry in the late 80's ie a long time! the enthusiasm was good, the team had got everything set up on arrival and their wearing of Loudmouth trousers marked them out immediately (next time I'll know them anyway!).
I like the format of economical courses, make your own catering decisions on the day and a simple approach to prizes on the day - there is an element of 'winner takes the spoils'; but then again the rest get points for the bigger prizes later in the year (only 5 entries needed) as well as the usual pick of golf bits and pieces.
In the usual non-competitive approach I take to things my priorities were to win the GM section, out drive anyone not using TM gear and aquire a pair of Loundmouth trousers - in that order :fore:  Sadly I wasn't able to get the trousers 
Definitely a course that exemplified course management, even down to pin positions on the day - never hit so many different clubs of the tees with D, H3, H4 and 4i all being played more than once. I had also forgotten what a short par 4 was after months of home course only; and we don't rally have any!
The greens were terrible; both Fish and Oddsocks had to dig their ball out of them within 3 ft of the flag on occassion - way too much organic matter in them that had the feel of soaked peat...the only good bit was that approach shots stayed where they landed - anything elase was a lottery.
The organisers bought us all a pint afterwards too - not likely at avery event given the budgets I suspect, but very welcome on the day 
I will certainly play again, even if I can't make the necessary 5 to take things further this year, a convienient way to visit a few courses through the year :thup:


----------



## vkurup (Feb 16, 2013)

Good to know it all went well.. also glad that all of you enjoyed the weather that I had ordered for you as a Valentine gift...


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

No wonder I've only picked up 82 points, they played me of 12 



http://www.golfdaysuk.co.uk/surrey-tour-2013-leaderboard

Not found any pictures from the day yet though...


----------



## jchubs (Feb 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			No wonder I've only picked up 82 points, they played me of 12 



http://www.golfdaysuk.co.uk/surrey-tour-2013-leaderboard


Not found any pictures from the day yet though...
		
Click to expand...

Oops.. just realised that and now changed it...

Working on YouTube now...


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

Cheers.

Anyone up for Lingfield, new link in correct area http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?51262-Marriott-Lingfield-Park-Surrey-Tour


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

Some pictures from the day.


 The Team, Me, Oddsocks & Duncan


 Fighting back the conditions, those wet trousers were clean on that morning!


 The End.


----------



## jchubs (Feb 18, 2013)

All the photos are now online.. check them out on our Facebook page here


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 18, 2013)

Well me entry is in for lingfield hoping to better the 7th from this event.

The wedges are working again so I have half a chance


----------



## grazza1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Great to see everyone had a good time at the first Surrey Tour event, Jason and I where very pleased with event, apart from the course conditions. With Lingfield coming up fast and the weather improving we are hoping for a few more in the field. See you there.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

grazza1 said:



			Great to see everyone had a good time at the first Surrey Tour event, Jason and I where very pleased with event, apart from the course conditions. With Lingfield coming up fast and the weather improving we are hoping for a few more in the field. See you there.
		
Click to expand...

I have started a new topic regarding Lingfield if your playing in it.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?51262-Marriott-Lingfield-Park-Surrey-Tour

Lets hope for better conditions


----------



## grazza1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			I have started a new topic regarding Lingfield if your playing in it.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?51262-Marriott-Lingfield-Park-Surrey-Tour

Lets hope for better conditions 

Click to expand...

I would but Jason and I will be the guys running the event.


----------



## jchubs (Mar 6, 2013)

Under two weeks to go... I see a couple of the forumers are in the field... weather is getting better... course should be good... I think Lingfield is a very good course, quirky and not easy!


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm out of this one now at Lingfield unfortunately as my club have moved a medal from the 9th to the 16th so can't travel that far the day before.

Will do some of the others later in the season now and will look at Essex also as some nice tracks over there.


----------

